# Visa label



## redzlord (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks God my visa was approved today. I have an inquiry do I need to submit my passport for visa label or just print out the entitlement?


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

you have to submit the passport for visa label in the Australian embassy which is available in your place

check it here http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/overseas/p/philippines/


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

Congratulations, We wish to know your timeline


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congratulations once again redz

do keep us updated on how things go for you..

cheers
anj


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Dolly


----------



## redzlord (Sep 30, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> congratulations once again redz
> 
> do keep us updated on how things go for you..
> 
> ...


Thanks Anj!

Will go to Australian Embassy tomorrow for the visa label and hopefully be in Australia next week.

Thanks again.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

redzlord.....

Congrats to you for getting Visa.
Let us see your time line


----------

